# Ca y est, j'ai craqué....



## MrStone (28 Juillet 2004)

Hello,
désolé de venir polluer ici, mais je me suis dit que c'est là où ça génerait le moins.

Je viens de craquer et d'alléger mon compte en banque d'une petite liasse de biftons : j'ai commandé un alu 12 sur le store ce matin :love: :love: :love:
Voilà, je ne pouvais pas garder ça pour moi... :rateau:

Maintenant commence la longue et pénible attente du monsieur de chez TNT, avec en corollaire un consultation compulsive du tracking de la commande... je sens que je vais mal dormir jusqu'à se réception  :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2004)

Tu ne vas pas le regretter. C'est une superbe machine et j'en suis entièrement satisfait.  Bon choix.


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2004)

n'oublies pas non plus la peur du pixel mort au millieu de ton écran   
félicitations en attendant


----------



## elektroseb (28 Juillet 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Je viens de craquer et d'alléger mon compte en banque d'une petite liasse de biftons : j'ai commandé un alu 12 sur le store ce matin :love: :love: :love:
> Voilà, je ne pouvais pas garder ça pour moi... :rateau:
> 
> Maintenant commence la longue et pénible attente du monsieur de chez TNT, avec en corollaire un consultation compulsive du tracking de la commande... je sens que je vais mal dormir jusqu'à se réception  :rose:



Comme quoi, ça rapporte de vendre des peaux de chatons!!    :love: 

J'espère que ton attente ne sera pas trop longue (moi je commence à craquer, surtout avec l'arrivée de mon écran)

Félicitations pour ton nouvel achat


----------



## iMax (28 Juillet 2004)

Très bon choix   

Je suis très content du mien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

Content pour toi !!!!!     :love:


----------



## MrStone (28 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> n'oublies pas non plus la peur du pixel mort au millieu de ton écran
> félicitations en attendant



Nan, j'ai déjà ça, c'est bon   
De préférence rouge et en plein milieu, je flippe d'avance  :rose:


----------



## MrStone (28 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi, ça rapporte de vendre des peaux de chatons!!    :love:
> 
> J'espère que ton attente ne sera pas trop longue (moi je commence à craquer, surtout avec l'arrivée de mon écran)
> 
> Félicitations pour ton nouvel achat



Merci z'à tous 

Effectivement le trafic de chats angora, c'est asez lucratif en ce moment  

Pour l'attente, je ne sais pas trop ce que ça va donner, surtout que j'ai eu le malheur de prendre une borne Express dans la même commande...
Wait and see


----------



## duracel (28 Juillet 2004)

tu nous en reparles le mois prochain


----------



## JediMac (28 Juillet 2004)

[mode jaloux] Et qu'est ce que ça vient foutre ici ? Ce sujet devrait être transféré dans le Bar ou dans le forum des portables ! Modérateurs ! Modérateurs !!![/mode jaloux]

Pour ma part, j'attends la première révision du prochain iMac. Ça repousse donc à l'été prochain ça :mouais:


----------



## MrStone (28 Juillet 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> [mode jaloux] Et qu'est ce que ça vient foutre ici ? Ce sujet devrait être transféré dans le Bar ou dans le forum des portables ! Modérateurs ! Modérateurs !!![/mode jaloux]
> 
> Pour ma part, j'attends la première révision du prochain iMac. Ça repousse donc à l'été prochain ça :mouais:



Désol' Jedi... je compatis. Si ça peut t'apaiser un peu, sache que ça fait bientot 2 ans que je ronge mon frein en bavant chaque jour sur l'apple store et devant les vitrines des boutiques.... j'en ai meme fini par avoir des idées malhonnêtes à une certaine période, j'étais presque prêt à organiser un casse chez Computer (biiip) :rateau:

Quant à la teneur et l'emplacement de mon post, j'ai annoncé la couleur dès le début du fil... Modo, fais ton office, comme disait ma grand-mère 

Allez, je te ferai un bizou le jour où tu auras commandé ton 'new' imac :love:


----------



## kisco (28 Juillet 2004)

c'est vrai que c'est un très bon choix!!


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2004)

Arf arf !

Et j'en viens à me demander si je ne bazarderai pas mon très vieil alu 17' 1e génération au profit d'un 12 dernier cri full options   

bah oui, 1,33ghz au lieu de 1ghz, superdrive 4* au lieu de 2* (mine de rien ça compte !), et portabilité très accrue, encore que mon 17 soit loin d'être une enclume...

C'est dingue comme la vie peut être dure des fois


----------



## GrandGibus (28 Juillet 2004)

*Alu 12 POWWWWAAAAAAA*   :love: :love:



_je ne faisais que passer_


----------



## MrStone (28 Juillet 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> *Alu 12 POWWWWAAAAAAA*   :love: :love:
> _je ne faisais que passer_



Je signe où pour prendre ma carte de membre du Alu12powa-club ??? :love: :love:


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Je signe où pour prendre ma carte de membre du Alu12powa-club ??? :love: :love:



Tu nous envoies d'abord ton alu 12, pour qu'on certifie qu'il puisse faire partie du club. 
Après, on te renverra ta carte de membre


----------



## MrStone (28 Juillet 2004)

Gnarf  :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (28 Juillet 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Gnarf  :rateau:



si..sii... tu auras une carte membre en alu 2"... c'est pas class ça ???


----------



## powerbook867 (28 Juillet 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> désolé de venir polluer ici, mais je me suis dit que c'est là où ça génerait le moins.
> 
> Je viens de craquer et d'alléger mon compte en banque d'une petite liasse de biftons : j'ai commandé un alu 12 sur le store ce matin :love: :love: :love:
> ...



C'est pas troppetit comme écran, un alu 12????


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas troppetit comme écran, un alu 12????



bah c'est aussi ptit que le titanium est dépassé


----------



## MrStone (29 Juillet 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas troppetit comme écran, un alu 12????



Ben c'est comme un ibook 12 quoi    

Si tu as de forts problème de presbytie, je crois qu'il est possible d'adapter une loupe de Game Boy dessus... rétro-éclairée en plus... mégaclasse !!! 
:rateau: :rateau: :love:


----------



## JediMac (2 Août 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je te ferai un bizou le jour où tu auras commandé ton 'new' imac :love:



[mode toujours jaloux]Je laisse pousser ma barbe jusqu'à ce que j'achète mon iMac ! Tu vas en bouffer du poil quand tu me feras ton poutou  ![/mode toujours jaloux]


----------



## MrStone (2 Août 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> [mode toujours jaloux]Je laisse pousser ma barbe jusqu'à ce que j'achète mon iMac ! Tu vas en bouffer du poil quand tu me feras ton poutou  ![/mode toujours jaloux]



Dans une vie antérieure j'ai été sapeur, c'est pas une barbichette qui va m'effrayer  

Par contre ta [jalousie] me porte la poisse : depuis ce matin ma commande apparait comme annulée alors que j'ai rien demandé à personne... j'ai envoyé un mail en début d'aprém et toujours pas de réponses...   

Tu m'aurais pas marabouté, des fois ???  :mouais:  :hein:   

Hein ???  

Avoue !!


----------



## elektroseb (2 Août 2004)

Z'ont vraiment l'air d'être en plein merdouillage pour les commandes chez Apple en ce moment (pourquoi j'ai rajouté "en ce moment " moi???)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

c'est bien pour ca que je ne change pas mon ibook pour l'instant....   

l'instant va etre longggggg..... :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (3 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Z'ont vraiment l'air d'être en plein merdouillage pour les commandes chez Apple en ce moment (pourquoi j'ai rajouté "en ce moment " moi???)



C'est un euphémisme... ça vire à la pathologie chronique oui ! Et dire qu'il y a quelques mois de ça ils avaient envoyé à leurs 'gentils' clients un mail d'excuses concernant les difficultés qu'ils avaient rencontré par le passé avec le service livraisons, en promettant "on le fera plus"... 

News d'hier soir tard : ma bornne airport express est partie de Hollande avec TNT, alors que je ne l'attendais pas avant la fin du mois ! On marche sur la tête, j'vous dis !

Bon, sinon la bonne nouvelle c'est que j'ai bien reçu ma ram de chez Crucial  Top-rapides, les gars, livré en J+3 !!! Le service logistique d'Apple ferait bien d'en prendre de la graine :casse:

Ben voilà... comme ça y me manquera plus que l'alu pour mettre autour  :sick:


----------

